# This guy's pretty impressive.



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1137883380?bctid=21337502001


----------



## MsSweet (Oct 23, 2009)

Thats cool Baby


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that dude is the best i've ever seen


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

bruin , do u and MsSweet take turns on the makin post :thinking:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> bruin , do u and MsSweet take turns on the makin post :thinking:



I'm not sure I understand the question. :thinking:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i dont know about yall but that is absolutely amazing. unreal for sure i cant even hardly bunnie hop a bike and this man using his bike like i would my feet go over a wall then like whoops i better go back so just hops the bike back over haha def puts dave mirra to chitsssssssss


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

man thats awesome


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW that was cool, that guy was un real and some of those drops were pretty high for such a soft looking landing


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That is UNREAL....


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW way cool


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

That's the skills of a god. The God of Trials Biking.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

thats all i got to say!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very impressive!!! Almost as impressive as Tonka's whole paragraph run on sentance, typed w/o use of one single punctuation mark  :rockn:


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

HAHAHA ^^ funny post there, but yea this is literally the best bike video ive ever seen.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

I do that stuff all the time with my brute! NOT! That guy is great.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Very cool. Mad skills for sure.:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

First of all that was absolutely amazing and I hope to God my kids don't try that.

I watched that with my sons. We were impressed that he not only showed what he could do, but also that he had to try again and again before he got it right...and even had to fix his bike. I also liked that he showed respect by putting things back the way he found it, when he was done.


----------

